# Wine Biscuits



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2008)

If you want to try a snack to go with wine then these are the bomb!!!!!!!!






http://www.americanvintage.com/
*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## Waldo (Dec 8, 2008)

Have you tried them wade?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2008)

I have and they are awesome. I first tried them at a local winery.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 8, 2008)

They look good and am gonna try them. Hope you don't mind. I made your link "clickable" for ya.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2008)

Dont mind at all, thought it was!


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 8, 2008)

*Tell us what they taste like???*

*Since working at Spec's....I get the fringe benefit of bringing home expired cheese....I know that sounds bad....but cheese has a long shelf life if stored properly. Tonight I brought home some Wisconsin cheddar and a spreadable cheese with figs and walnuts and some sweet onion dill crackers!!!!! Nothing wrong with them....just past selling date. *

*Ramona*

*Expired Cheese Rocks!!!**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 9, 2008)

To be honest I havent had them in about 6 months so cant really say but I do remember they are awesome and will be placing an order Friday.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 9, 2008)

Lucky dog Ramona............

I have to pay extra to get aged cheese......


----------



## smurfe (Dec 10, 2008)

Wade, I ordered me a bag of each as well. Look forward to trying them out.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2008)

you wont be dissapointed, please post when you get them.


----------



## pelican (Feb 28, 2009)

When I saw the title of this post, I thought immediately of the "Wine Biscuits" (cookies) that I used to buy when I lived in New Zealand -- I never had any idea why the name referenced "wine". 

http://www.griffins.co.nz/by-name/wines

Then I found this link and found out - for the first time - why they called them "Wine" biscuits.... they used to store the flour in wine barrels.

No one ever served them with wine... although I kept expecting them to... no wonder I got funny looks when I did!

Mystery solved. Now I can sleep at night! Thanks Wade for stirring me to actually looking that up.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone ever get any of these? you wont be disappointed.


----------



## smurfe (Feb 28, 2009)

I bought a bag of each. They are quite tasty. A bit pricey for what you get though.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2009)

I pretty much save them for wine company.


----------

